# Rebadging



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

i want to re badge my car unfortunately ...just dont want to b the eye catcher any more way too many ppl starting to recognize me and my car around the city since im always out....
how would i rebadge without having my emblem or letters crooked.


----------



## 200hpAltima (Dec 5, 2007)

its prolly not gunna happen. you will need double sided tape from a bodyshop. then you'll have to eyeball it. its only tape so you CAN take it off again. hope this helps


----------



## Altimatm (Nov 19, 2007)

Messure where you want it and lay out two even peices of masking tape above and below where your letters will go. 
Then messure where each letter goes and mark it on the tape as a index. Then simply lay them out one by one.


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

dam sounds like a delicate procedure....
thanks


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

don't be afraid of doing this, i've done it on both my cars. I FKed up on my altima cuz i used glue that apparently dripped and looks ass. I'll get to wet-sanding that off one day, or maybe i'll just get a CF trunk... Anyway. Use the Dbl sided tape, buy an eye-liner pen or something that's easily wash-offable, and use a ruler to draw a straight line upon which the bottom of your emblems will rest. Stick on the letters, and have fun! I sprayed mine body color to have something a little different than the traditional blacked out.


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

well i got the nissan hamburger back on with that double sided tape, it looks like it never even came off and its on so dam tightly.....well i got another car now so i am modding this specially since its stick shift!! finally got me a fun car to drive! not that the altima isnt but my 2.5 was mostly the family sedan and is auto. i have a mazda 3...too bad its not the speed, but its nice.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

nooice; turbo it and u can call it mazdaspeed! i'm saving up for a miata this summer myself.


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

...i will prob not turbo it ....4 grand


----------

